# New TT sport 80 collar



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

I understand that its brand new, but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on the new sport 80 collar by tritronics. Same small transmitter as the sport 50/60 but offering more levels of either continuous or momentary (2 different models). Friend looking for a first collar, use will be for hunting only, no field trials etc. 

thanks
tS


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

In the market as well for a Tri -Tronics collar. My only concern in the sport models is the transmitter for this line is powered by a 9 volt battery. What is the lifetime of a 9 volt in comparison to the rechargable batt. on their other lines??? Also the range is shorter. 

K


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

I have had my sport 60 for over a year now and the 9 volt in the transmitter still works great.


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

I will tell you what guys that sure seems like a lot of money compaired to the SportDOG Brand SD-1200. Compairing the two collars SD-1200 and the Sport 80C or Sport 80M ... you get more range, 8 levels of continuous and 8 levels of momemtary, add another dog if needed, better money wise, and a lifetime warranty. That's my two cents worth. Cray can also give you some insight he has used the SD-1200 before. Just some food for thought.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I would think that the 80 would be a good choice. I had 60 for a couple of years and really liked it except for its buttons' susceptibility to mud. If they got mud in the buttons, then they would stick. 

If he is going to be using it for hunting only, I would definitely go with the Dogtra 1200. It has more levels of stimulation, it's hotter, and the transmitter is waterPROOF--the TT sport series transmitters are water resistant. you can get the pager function if you like. I have had one for a few months, and I love it.

No offense, but i REALLY didn't / don't care for the Sportdog 1200 (I wouldn't think the 2400 would be good for hunting.)


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Potshot,

What were some of the things you did and didn't like about the SD-1200 and SD-2400? I will be glad to pass your comments on to our engineers and BIG CHEIF. We are always open for comments and suggestions because you all are the ones using the product day in and day out. We want to make your product. Meaning, what features do you want on your e-collar?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

The 1200 is better IMHO than the Sport Models from TT. Derek has used them both as well (my 1200) and he seems to like them better too.
pm or email me about them,..I'll get back with you after Memphis this weekend.

Cray


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Cray,
Good luck in Mephis.


----------

